# What are your cats weird habits?



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Zoe, when I'm sitting cross legged on my bed HAS to come and lay on one of my legs along it lengthwise. Always. It doesn't matter what I'm doing. She also comes to the phone when I use it and chats for a bit with whoever I'm on the phone with.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

When hungry, Blackie jumps up on the computer desk, and snots up my arms and shirt by rubbing his nose all over me. My hands end up with the same drying slobber feeling that you get when licked by a dog, except, yeah, its from his nose. Thats stage 1 - stage 2 is he goes off, eats plastic, then throws up. 

He is old and too skinny, so I dont mind getting up and feeding him, but sometimes you want to finish something and wait 10 minutes, you know? But I dont want to have to wash my arms, so ... up I go.

He had a phase where he would beg for the bathtub faucet to be turned on a little bit, and then would drink and play a bit.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I had to chuckle on this one.

Sadie Woo - MUST have a 'food can groom' before it gets opened at meal time. (Just kind of rolling the little food tin down each side of her, sometimes we do little motor sounds with it)

Belle - is my little spiritual kitty. Being an extreme creature of habit and structure, she does not like receiving her food without saying her little prayer (that's really me saying the prayer and her tapping my hand with her paw as I put the dish down, her way of saying, "Amen.")

B.B. - is pretty mellow these days but STILL, after 16 years, hates using the cat flap. She will sit at the kitchen window, staring at you, then meowing. Something in her feels its beneath her to use that entrance LOL.

Those are my cats. Harry, the neighbours cat comes in, surveys the house, says, "bbdddrrrr" to me then promptly goes and sits on the cloths drier. The drier is under the cupboard that has the cat food, and treats in it. LOL

These things have to happen every day, at least once.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

Numly likes to pull hair out of my head while I watch tv and make a pile of it, I stop her when I'm awake but I'll doze off into a nap and just find a few strands of hair piled next to my head. It's so strange. She also likes to lick post it notes.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Cuchi likes to nibble at my hand and wrist, he will lick the spot first, then nibble it. LOL

Princess likes to give me lots of nose kisses, but especially when she's just sneezed. Yuck!

Nikita, when she wants something adamantly, instead of yelling at me "Meow!" she yells "NOW!"

Yep, i'm a victim of domestic abuse.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

One more:

Cuchi's too lazy to wash his face, so he'll often just lick my hand and rub his face on it.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

valentine and tucker like to sit in the bathtub to watch me pee. i don't see why that is remotely interesting to them:?
and when i'm taking a shower ratman will stand at the end of the tub and peep around the curtain and meow until i get out. if i shut the bathroom door he will sit outside and howl and slam into the door. he has actually made it pop open before if i don't lock the door!

ratman used to be obsessed with flushing toilets, now tucker is. i try to keep the lid down always because i'm afraid he's going to fall in. valentine could care less. it's funny how some cats are fascinated by some things and others aren't..


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this one isn't weird just very sweet and endearing. when i babysit my granddaughter who will be 17 months tomorrow i put her down for the night on this little toddler couch that opens into a bed in the living room with me. from the very first night we got valentine she has laid down beside her after she was asleep and sometimes will even put her front paws on her. it's like she's decided she's her baby and she's her guardian angel. even when ella is a little too rough she doesn't seem to mind. she's never hissed at her or scratched her. she's the most patient little cat i've ever had!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have curly hair that frizzes really easily. It lasts through the day but by the time I get home it's pretty crazy. Neelix is bound and determined to tame my hair. Every single night he starts trying to 'fix' it from the back of my computer chair. After a while he'll give up and come around to the desk in front of me and vigorously groom my eyebrows. That seems to appease him and he moves on. It's always like he's saying "I couldn't anything with all that **** on your head... but I got your face fixed up. I'm outa here"

MowMow has to be in a certain spot on the bed when I sleep. He waits for me to settle on my side then walksfrom my chest past my head to throw his butt towards me in just the right way to wedge his butt/back between my chin and chest so he can sit with his back feet popped forward and lean back against me while he kneads at soft. Eventually he slides into a lying position and falls asleep. If I roll over we'll bother me until I reach back for soft and drag it wiht us so he can rinse repeat to sleep again(and this is why I lock him out most nights now). 

Book doesn't like to rub on me at all. He loves to be pet but he's not a face masher or a rubber...on me. If I smile at him and give him eye kisses from across the room he goes bonkers though. He'll start rubbing on stuff and flip onto his back rubbing against everything in reach. Then stand up and stare at me until I give eye kisses... then he starts all over.


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Whenever someone goes to the freezer for ice, Caspian will run into the kitchen and sit next to the refridgerator until someone gives him a piece of ice. He will bat it across the floor for a minute and then he's done.


----------



## dragoness (Feb 12, 2015)

Stitch - likes to eat boogers, preferably straight from the source. Horrible way to wake up . . .

Widdershins - is almost mute. Also chases her own tail, and it perplexed that she has one - but I guess that's what comes from hanging with a herd of Manx cats (my mom has 5 and we have one). She also drools.

Dracula - also drools, has a morning ritual drinking from the sink while my hubby combs his hair and brushes his teeth.

Magnus is the newest addition, he has only been with us a week, so still too early to tell.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

My cat jumps up door frames, and makes it halfway up. She startles me every time, and I don't usually startle! She sometimes does it to my legs.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha will eat anything...and I mean ANYTHING. She has stolen an entire large french fry from McDonald's, and ate the whole thing, including some of the cardboard box, lol! When I had my tropical fish tank set up, I had a bag of algae wafers for the catfish and plecostomus...I found her wandering around the apartment with the bag totally chewed up in her mouth. She also loves spicy food.

Alice LOVES bare legs. She just has to lick them...they are like crack to her. Any bare leg showing, and she comes running over to get a taste, lol. She also, likes pant strings...I can't tell you how many times I've had her launch herself at me to get at them...

Jules is a creature of habit when it comes to sleeping. If I am not laying down on my right side, with my arm extended, he will poke me with a paw endlessly until I reposition myself. Then he will settle down right under my chin with one front leg draped over my extended arm.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, the sleep thing. that totally reminded me. If my arm is outstretched Book will walk down it (butt facing me) then lower himself until his belly is against my arm. Then he'll hug my arm and flop onto his side. he snuggles his head into my and and grips my whole arm against his chest/belly.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> an entire large french fry from McDonald's, and ate the whole thing, including some of the cardboard box, lol!


Hilarious! 

I can see her at McDonald's: "I'll have a box of french fries. With extra cardboard, please."


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I have three followers. Two sleep with us in the bedroom, one at my feet (or over my head biting my hair if I dare to sleep in) and once I'm up they follow me out of the bedroom and if I cross the hall to use the bathroom they wait at the landing for me to join them and then they all bound down the stairs "pulling" me along like chariot horses and lead me right to their food. 

I open the basement door to let Mr. Friendly in (he is still not trusted to have reign over the house while we sleep so he stays in his personal spa/ apartment at lights out. 

There is a brief period of nose kissing and mutual blinking and then when I step towards their cans they all sing praises to the god of the food can. Here is where things get wierd, Choo, the "pack leader" has been with us the longest waits in the corner of the kitchen while the other two are fed. My youngest boy Matthew (Sir Mattikus is his moniker) follows me as I dole out the wet food into each bowl. He seems to think "oooh ooh that next one must be better, hey is that one better too? lol. So I need to direct him to a single bowl after he dances around all three of the bowls. 

Afterwards, Choo Choo being the boss stands back in the corner and waits for me to put the bowl in front of her. She waits for HER food to be served to HER!

My cats are also allowed to be on tables. They are trained just to sit there and observe us eat, but occasionally Big Choo (another name for her) will quickly smack one of our plates in an attempt to claim it as her own.

Caveat: I realize I'm anthropomorphizing here. But it's more interesting as a cat owner to see their cats in a more entertaining way!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I can see her at McDonald's: "I'll have a box of french fries. With extra cardboard, please."


HAHAHAHA! Samantha knows what a drive-thru is, and every time I go through one and she's in the car, she leans as far out the window as she can and starts screaming into the speaker, lol!

This is what really happened once on a McDonald's drive thru visit:

Me: "Hi there! I'd like a #1, with a large swee---"
Samantha: "MEOWWWWWWWW! MEOW! MEOWWWWWW!"
Drive Thru Speaker: *crickets*
Me: *shoves Sammy back down* "Sorry about that...my cat knows where the fries live..."
Drive Thru Speaker: *crickets* "...Ok..."

After I finish ordering (quickly!), I drive around, and of course Sammy is still screaming out the window. The employee just busts out laughing...and goes to get her a french fry, LOL!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok Bri..... they really are llittermates, somehow. MowMow does the same exact think except for their ice cream cones. He KNOWS the soft serve comes from the window God.

You should see his face when I go through the drive thru drug store. All they have is dog biscuits and he gets so offended. It's always like, "You're the SUCKIEST window God in town!!"


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Robin loves to paly with his toy mousies, but sometimes, he'll just lay on his side, holding one of them close. Not playing with it but looking into space, vacant, thoughtful.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Krissy, seriously. Sammy HATES it when I go to the bank drive thru, because they too, only have dog biscuits. A teller tried to give her a dog biscuit once, and Sammy took it in her mouth...and promptly dropped it in my lap, and started screaming at her again, lol!

The Mow and Sammy...two peas in a pod! I just love hearing Mow stories, as much as I love living the Sammy ones!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL Time Bandit, watch your credit card!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> LOL Time Bandit, watch your credit card!


Hey if my card gets maxed out on fries, I'll know who to go after! *glares at Sammy*


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww! 

Whenever I open the shower door, she'll dash into the bathroom even before I get a chance to turn the shower on. She has a favourite 'viewing' spot (gross hahah) where she'll lie and watch me take a shower. She likes watching the water splash everywhere. Then when I'm done and step out, she'll go in and have a wee play and slurp of the water.  

Then if I brush my hair and hair falls on the floor, she'll think they're toys and start pouncing and dancing around them! Silly monkey Aggie


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Lexi, the 10 year old former feral has to watch the daily tooth brushing while standing on the toilet seat every day. She does this without fail and has done so every day since being brought inside.
Buddy, the shelter rescue has to rush up the stairs at bedtime, lie between us for his night time pet which can last from 2 to 10 minutes before he abruptly leaves. This is a strict ritual for him but only if he beats us up the stairs.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali supervises my tooth brushing duties from the toilet seat, too. I _accidently _leave an unused Q-tip on the edge of the sink while brushing my teeth and she thinks she's the most clever kitty in the world because she steals it every time! :grin:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Two of mine are fascinated by human hygiene and one is just disgusted....

Neelix has been with me for over 8 months but he still freaks out every single morning when I take a shower. He paces back and forth on the edge of the tub and cries until I get out. Then while I brush my teeth he lays on the sink top and purrs like a truck. Book is the toilet lid sitter, he likes to sniff my lips when I'm done brushing, but heaven forbid I reach towards them with the toothbrush. They both cringe and run for it.

Speaking of peppermint, every night I liberally apply Burt's Bees Lip Balm. I have to make sure Neelix is locked out for the night before I apply it (and I can't use it on the weekends since they sleep in my room) or he tries to eat it right off my face. I also have to hide the tube, he'll chew it open and eat the entire thing. He makes the BEST faces. He'll take two licks of the tube (or off my face) and then go crazy spastic licking himself and making offended faces, but then he always goes back for more... MowMow enjoys it but after a lick or two of my lips (blech) he's done and I can apply more and go to sleep safely.

When I get out of the shower Book has to check to make sure I washed my face properly. He stands on the toilet and puts his front paws on my shoulder and waits for me to lower my head so he can THOROUGHLY inspect my face. He also likes to rub against me. Yay for cat hair stuck to wet legs....

MowMow won't let me touch him after my shower/lotion application. He won't let me kiss him either (facial moisturizer). I COMPLETELY offend him with my perfumie greasy self. Sometimes I'll walk after him pretending I'm going to grab him up and tell him I want to give him MOMMMYHUGS! He trots just out of reach until he can get behind something.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker and valentine both run over to see what I'm eating, if I offer them a taste they just look at me like "you know we won't like that!" (unless it's chicken) but they have to inspect everything..


----------



## tiffinyd (May 21, 2015)

Riley has to pee in the litter box _right_ before I clean it. As soon as I sit down to start cleaning, he runs over and does his business. I expect it so much now that I sit and just wait. And Tai, being the baby, copies everything Riley does so hes doing it too! Its takes sooo much longer to the clean the litter box now! :shock:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

My two somehow suddenly has to go right after I scoop it, sigh. So in reality, I feel like I'm actually scooping 4x/day rather than 2x/day. I guess I could leave it for the next scoop, but I kind of like to know what's under that mound and prefer to see cleaner boxes while I'm home most times, otherwise I get some broken clumps.

Maya has also suddenly started taking to curling in my bathroom sink when I'm doing my morning/evening face routine. It's hard to brush my teeth then.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

How dare you disturb, bathroom sinks are for cozy lounging, not for teeth brushing!


----------

